# New DD driver. 47 rides. Issue with rating!!!



## jiyala (Oct 21, 2014)

So I'm a former Uber/Lyft driver doing DD now. 
I have given 47 rides in total. I have only been doing it a week.
The first 3 or 4 days my rating was just blank "--".
Then all of a sudden it said 5.0.
This morning it was 5.0 also.
I just checked it and its 4.6. lol.

I cannot tell how many people or which person rated me poorly. Or for what reason. 

What do you guys think... any guidance. 

My acceptance is 100%, completion is 100% and on-time is 95%.

help out... dont want to get deactivated at 4.2 rating.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Part of the problem might be that you are giving rides for DD instead of actually delivering orders.


----------



## jiyala (Oct 21, 2014)

Bro,... thanks for pointing out my incorrect choice of words.... you must be feeling good now.

Ok... now that you got that off your chest and feeling so much relaxed..... im happy to hear any real input from you.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

I know DD is going through some rating issues right now. You will learn fast that the app is a POS.

I wouldn't worry until you get to 100 deliveries. Unless your rating really goes into the tank, like under 4.20.


----------



## jiyala (Oct 21, 2014)

thanks. Valid point regarding 100 rides......


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Just as with rideshare, your ratings bounce around a lot until you get enough deliveries finished and rated for it to level out. 

These services are lucky anybody is working for them during a pandemic and at these absurdly low rates. Delivery people are the current heroes of our society.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

jiyala said:


> So I'm a former Uber/Lyft driver doing DD now.
> I have given 47 rides in total. I have only been doing it a week.
> The first 3 or 4 days my rating was just blank "--".
> Then all of a sudden it said 5.0.
> ...


Don't accept the crap $3 no tip offers. The cheaper the customer the more they expect. And fries are rarely as hot and fresh as the customer thinks they should be by the time they get to them, even with an insulated bag.

I believe 4.2 is the cutoff for deactivation, though. That and 70% completion. So don't unassigned deliveries once you've accepted them unless you really really decide you don't want to take it.
It's not like Uber.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

jiyala said:


> So I'm a former Uber/Lyft driver doing DD now.
> I have given 47 rides in total. I have only been doing it a week.
> The first 3 or 4 days my rating was just blank "--".
> Then all of a sudden it said 5.0.
> ...


Domestic situations are becoming more of a problem after many has been layed off from their jobs. Anger is growing far greater at home, and unquenched by irate moms. It is my advise to to you to avoid fast food pickups. Most importantly, low paying fast food pickups with little pay.

At the acceptance screen, evauluate the droppoff location and consider the sociogeodemografic of the neighborhood, and if depression / oppression is prominent. Avoid that area!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Domestic situations are becoming more of a problem after many has been layed off from their jobs. Anger is growing far greater at home, and unquenched by irate moms. It is my advise to to you to avoid fast food pickups. Most importantly, low paying fast food pickups with little pay.
> 
> At the acceptance screen, evauluate the droppoff location and consider the sociogeodemografic of the neighborhood, and if depression / oppression is prominent. Avoid that area!


In my market the rating killer is Wendy's. It's a combination of they can't get an order right and it's 80% going to low income housing. I won't take a Wendy's offer unless it pays good enough to be worth their bullshit. However when I get a string of them it always results in a rating drop. LOL


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Yeah, you got to get that acceptance rating down lol 
Should be around 30% 😁


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

There is some good advice here, bc my rating was 4.5 - 4.6 when I first started. Fast food is a rate killer (Wendy's does suck, slow and inefficient) and low ball offers (always are a pain in the ass..take you to apts, wrong directions, slow to answer door/respond, etc).

Something that really helped my rating was selecting the smile icon and giving positive feedback/comments to the customer after each order. I'm currently at 4.96, but very selective of which order I'll take. You'll get the hang of it.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

jiyala said:


> So I'm a former Uber/Lyft driver doing DD now.
> I have given 47 rides in total. I have only been doing it a week.
> The first 3 or 4 days my rating was just blank "--".
> Then all of a sudden it said 5.0.
> ...


Not worth the worry. Always happens when starting, including myself.


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

Need to start being more selective about the offers you take. NOBODY should have a 100% acceptance rating.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Look at the total miles when the DD offer is made. If the offer is below $1 a mile then reject the order immediately. 

As you get into this you will start to see a pattern regarding certain lowball orders. After you do a couple of these orders, you will know them when you see them. Reject those orders.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Paladin220 said:


> Need to start being more selective about the offers you take. NOBODY should have a 100% acceptance rating.


There is one in my area. HUGE DD roof topper too that lights up. Decorates his SUV for the season, currently all sorts of Easter crap hanging off his whip. Not one restaurant in my area likes him. Creepy unclean looking guy, looks like he just overhauled a Buick engine lol.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Solid 5 said:


> Creepy unclean looking guy, looks like he just overhauled a Buick engine lol.


That's how you get greasy fries.


----------



## Tan32 (Sep 27, 2018)

My rating has been 3.0 since 1 year .I am still active and decline 90% of orders.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I have no idea what DD considers poor for rating. I was at 4.6 or something, and on their chart it still showed GREEN. Up to 4.82 now, and not really doing anything "special". Just pick up, drop off at door, ring bell, run like hell.

I wouldn't worry about rating until it turns yellow or a different color. And DD is last 100 deliveries. So if you did almost 50 deliveries in a week, then a bad rating is going to fall off in 2-3 weeks. Same as like Lyft ratings. They cycle pretty fast. No like Uber where a damn down rating sticks around forever.


----------

